
A Bridge Made of Grass - murkle
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-48628325
======
izzydata
I don't know why I expected some kind of naturally formed bridge made out of
grass. Pretty cool tradition, but it is rope made out of grass.

~~~
miahi
There are bridges made from living roots in India[1], some of them longer than
50 meters.

[1] [https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/root-bridges-
cherrapunge...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/root-bridges-cherrapungee)

~~~
izzydata
Now that is awesome. Thank you for sharing this.

------
nroets
This reminds me of a bridge in Cambodia. It was made of bamboo and every year
the Mekong washed it away.
[https://www.cycleblaze.com/journals/indochinapursuit/koh-
pae...](https://www.cycleblaze.com/journals/indochinapursuit/koh-paen-island-
and-back/)

------
HillaryBriss
_Tradition dictates that only men are allowed to work on the making of the
bridge itself. Women remain in the upper part of the gorge, weaving the
smaller ropes._

dudes, WTF?

------
NikolaeVarius
Neat, but think article title is trying to make this seem alot more
interesting than it is. Rope bridges are common

~~~
Triesault
How many rope bridges have been rebuilt every year for the last 600+ years? I
find that extremely interesting.

From the article:

> The Q'eswachaka bridge is woven by hand and has been in place for at least
> 600 years. [...] The tradition has been passed on from generation to
> generation with every adult in the communities on either side gathering to
> bring new life to the crossing. [...] The reconstruction of Q'eswachaka
> takes place once a year, [...]

------
agumonkey
god I read 'of Glass'..

~~~
nroets
There are several glass bridges in China.

~~~
agumonkey
Well I'd have loved some links :)

